Ask HN: Salary/equity aside, what would your ideal job offer consist of? - rococode
======
badpun
\- Working 4 days a week.

\- 6 weeks of (paid) vacation

\- Private office, with a door

\- Ability to partially work from home

\- No on-call

These are probably less about the offer and more about working environment:

\- Freedom to choose my tools (incl. laptop, development OS)

\- No Agile

\- No team, or very small team with smart colleagues

To summarize, the above are about satisfying two needs: for authonomy, and to
not be worked to the bone.

------
malux85
The freedom to work on whatever I wanted (it would be computational chemistry
for the next 5 years)

Enough salary to not worry about money.

All of my work and datasets are open source so everyone can benefit.

The ability to mentor juniors as I enjoy teaching.

The ability to work my own hours - because this is more productive (I
frequently do 4-5 hours work, take a 2 hour nap, then do another 4-5 hours)
every day

------
seattle_spring
Lots of paid vacation. And not the "unlimited" kind, I mean dedicated days
that roll over and pay out when you leave.

------
erik_seaberg
In order from most realistic to pipe dream: Meetings don't happen without
agendas and needing input from everyone. Hard problems where half-baked
solutions genuinely can't work for the business (this is why I gravitated to
ads and payments). If I conduct interviews, attract a good portion of strong
candidates I'll be excited to work with, and filter out the ones who can't
code at all. Don't put me on call for stuff I didn't write with no runbook
(corollary: get runbooks written before the whole team moves on). Windows of
undisturbed time for deep work. Support DSL design; don't limit me to blub
languages and libraries that the median candidate can handle. Let me ramp up
on formal methods and start using them.

------
mfalcon
\- working 5 days a week, 4 to 6hs per day on my own schedule (most of the
time)

\- 8 weeks of paid vacation

\- interesting and high value work

\- private office when I need/want to go

\- remote whenever I don't need/want to go to the office

\- 5x the salary needed to mantain a frugal style of living

------
askafriend
Flexibility, autonomy, clarity in strategy, open communication, a genuine
effort to do the right thing and a clear drive to win as a business from which
all the other points flow.

------
cyrilbenson47
Earning more than >= $100k/yr as a remote dev. I'm from the Philippines.

~~~
tuananh
there're jobs like that? wow!

------
gesman
Signing bonus, RSU's of publicly traded Co, relaxing WFH-friendly environment

------
jesterson
Some cash would be nice to get as well :)

------
letorruella
Working remotely as a dev.

